

Rejected from YC? Maybe this free stuff will ease the pain - jeffreybarrett

Rejected from YC?  Yeah, it can sting a bit.<p>Luckily, there&#x27;s a trend here on HN where companies will offer free stuff or discounts to rejected YC applicants.<p>We&#x27;d like to start this off by giving anyone rejected from YC this round $20.00 of free wine courtesy of http:&#x2F;www.UndergroundCellar.com !<p>Just forward your rejection letter to ycw14@undergroundcellar.com and you&#x27;ll get a gift card emailed to you.<p>* Wine must be delivered to US recipient age 21+.
======
jeffreybarrett
Offer: $20 Free Wine

From: [http://www.UndergroundCellar.com](http://www.UndergroundCellar.com)

Redeem: Forward reject letter to ycw14@undergroundcellar.com

------
laurenkay
Free date for rejects! If you can't get YC .. at least you can find love.

[http://thedatingring.com/join](http://thedatingring.com/join) \- we're only
in NY now but if you're not NYC, send in your info now and when we expand to
SF / wherever you live, you'll set you up with a free date if you remind us.

------
ashraful
I'd love to help YC rejects who wish to continue working on their startups
with a free redesign.

My portfolio's at madebyargon.com

Depending on how many people decide to take me up on this offer, I may not be
able to accept everyone's request, but I'd at least be able to give advice and
guidance.

------
maibaum
This is great marketing; its targeted, opportune, and easily-welcomed.

------
aakashbarot
You guys Rock!

